# Sand Hollow October 2010



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

My family and I went down to St. George over the St. George Marathon weekend. Some members of my family run it. My sister and Bro in law have done it twice now, but it was my Dad's 15th. One of these years I'm going to have to buck up and do one as well. I've done a triathlon, but never a marathon.

While down there I managed to get out to Sand Hollow twice. The fishing (when weather permitted) was pretty steady, but the weather was far from it. Both times out were cut short due to a storm. I had success with both cranks and soft plastics.

a couple pics...


















My Bro in law came out with me on the 2nd outing and the storm that hit us was especially bad. Hurricane force winds and rain came up on us in a matter of just a couple minutes. I was out on my float tube; as soon as I started seeing white caps I threw my life jacket on and kicked to shore. I've been out in some bad wind storms at the Berry, Lake Powell and a couple others, but this one was gnarly and far exceeded anything I'd ever been in. As was to be expected there was a mass exodus of ski and fishing boats to the boat ramp. Some managed to get out in time, but most were forced to wait it out on open water till it calmed down before attempting to get off. It is really difficult to effectively capture wind in a picture. However I managed to snap a couple pics of water smashing on the rocks. It kind of shows what we were dealing with.



















I was worried my float tube was going to be taken for a ride, but found a great spot that provided a wind barrier.










We tried fishing for a couple minutes during the storm. The fishing was less than stellar obviously, but I (with a little help ) absolutely smashed my casting distance record. I simply casted my crank straight in the air and watched the wind take it easily 70 yards plus. We ended up waiting it out in a cool little nook in a rock that provided settle form the rain and wind.

On the way home I took my wife and little boy through Zion National Park. It has been years since I've been there and it did not disappoint. Absolutely gorgeous and I highly recommend going if you have not been.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow! thats scary stuff. Those pictures look like they would be pictures of the coast somewhere. Not some lake in Utah.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I know the kind of wind you're talking about. It's a scary deal, for sure. Glad you made it out alright and, even better, you got some nice looking LMB! Good job.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your adventures with us.
Good to see it turned out alright.
I want to float Sand Hollow some day.
It sure is a beautiful setting there.


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

Belive it or not I chose to fish in those types of conditions. The lake was completey white capped excepted for the area by the pumphouse (north end) and on the "point". There was no one else on the lake. Surprisingly we killed 'em. Jigs, spinnerbaits, cranks, and plastics. The wind was swirling on the "point" it created a "sweet spot" with very little wind or wave action. A little boat control was the ticket and we caught a ton. Sometimes a winter storm can get the bite going.

SlapShot


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks intense! LMB in October!? Thats cool...


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> Belive it or not I chose to fish in those types of conditions.
> 
> SlapShot


Its guys like you who keep search and rescue gainfully employed.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

SlapShot said:


> Surprisingly we killed 'em.


two of the three best days i've ever had at that lake have been absolutely horrible conditions, once in march when it was 44 degrees and steady rain and once in august during nasty wind/rain storm. I think the bad weather stirs up the bass and bluegill fry and gets the larger predators hot and bothered. It's one of those weird fish things i guess... Tigru that pic of the wind crashing on the rocks is killer, i'm glad you have fisherman sense and headed for dry ground.....


----------

